# Bifocal Sunglasses



## KRUSSELL (26 Jan 2011)

I am looking for some Bifocal sunglasses for riding. I only need plain lenses with a +2 reading segment.
It would be nice if I could get those with interchangeable lenses ie- three different shades.
Can anyone recommend a website please.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (26 Jan 2011)

It may be worth calling Optilabs. I don't know for certain that they can sort you out, but I recommend their products and service.


----------



## zacklaws (27 Jan 2011)

I'm in a similar position and would find it handy as sometimes I cannot see the Garmin Edge at times, but in case of emergency I carry a small cheap pair of "windows" to help me do repairs out on the road.

I did find these plastic ones that you can stick to any type of glasses and are reusable to stick on another pair if required but I have never tried them, a bit pricey I thought:-

http://www.bluewatersports.eu/optx-2020---12-stick-on-bifocal-lenses-831-p.asp


----------



## PpPete (27 Jan 2011)

KRUSSELL said:


> I am looking for some Bifocal sunglasses for riding. I only need plain lenses with a +2 reading segment.
> It would be nice if I could get those with interchangeable lenses ie- three different shades.
> Can anyone recommend a website please.



Another option is Kontrol Sports. They do a pack with 3 different shades, and a clip in prescription lens holder that you could get your optician to fill with whatever prescription you need. Link


----------



## byegad (27 Jan 2011)

OR try clip on sunglasses over your prescription glasses. My wife uses some for driving.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (27 Jan 2011)

PpP you're a star, these look pretty good and do exactly what you need them to do. I'm OK during the day as I got some Carrera sun glasses with varifocal lenses which are great for every day use (we need them all day in UAE) but are useless at dusk as way to dark. Trying to get any sunglasses that do the job you need here is difficult, so i'll give these a whirl. Wearing glasses even at night is needed here as we'll get airborne sand in any light winds and when a sandstorm hits it's vital to have glasses of any sort.

Cheers for the heads up on these.!


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2011)

Hi there Krussell I have a pair of these from Adidas, the evil eye pro. I ordered them through my optician, They have inserts behind the lenses and my optician ordered the varifocal lenses for me as well. They are not the cheapest maybe, but they are very good.

http://shop.adidas.co.uk/pages/products/productSearchPage.jsf


----------



## Globalti (27 Jan 2011)

You can buy frames then get a friendly optician to glaze them with a bifocal or varifocal lens. 

Every town also has a repair man where the opticians send broken glasses, these guys can work miracles and they will know somebody who will knock up a set of lenses. I found one in Bolton and got some varifocal riding glasses in Benetton frames for £50.


----------



## chillyuk (27 Jan 2011)

Just last week I had new prescription bi-focals on special offer from Specsavers, complete with free reactions lenses, so just right for summer.


----------



## KRUSSELL (27 Jan 2011)

I knew I could depend on you guys, some great info inparted. I like the look of the stick in ones.

Thanks very much and ride safe


----------



## looe (27 Jan 2011)

KRUSSELL said:


> I am looking for some Bifocal sunglasses for riding. I only need plain lenses with a +2 reading segment.
> It would be nice if I could get those with interchangeable lenses ie- three different shades.
> Can anyone recommend a website please.



http://www.straightlines.com/safety...ocal_reading_strength_stick_on_lenses_uk.html


----------



## KRUSSELL (1 Feb 2011)

Thanks Looe,
It gets better, only £25 for three pairs of stick ons.
I recon looking at the size of them, I could make two pairs from one when you cut them down (tight git) 
Ride safe

Kevin


----------



## bigjim (1 Feb 2011)

They sell them in the pound shop, I've got 3 pairs.


----------



## smithyandco (2 Feb 2011)

http://www.flightstore.co.uk/mile-high-aviate-prescription-sunglasses.asp 

Mile High Aviation sunglasses... They are ideal!

They look pretty much like normal cycling sunglasses but have a set of prescription compatible lenses just behind the UV filter lenses... You can have bifocals fitted to them.
Flightstore can't do the prescription, they'll recommend a company for it (£30 for normal lenses, £55 for Bifocal) or you could take them to Specsaver, D&H etc.

They also have different types of lenses... suitable from normal road glare prevention (ie: runways... roads) to "It's chuffin hot out"...


----------



## Speedobum (5 Feb 2011)

PpPete said:


> Another option is Kontrol Sports. They do a pack with 3 different shades, and a clip in prescription lens holder that you could get your optician to fill with whatever prescription you need. Link



They now fill your prescription for you for a reasonable cost.


----------



## PpPete (5 Feb 2011)

That's good news Speedo... TBH it was a bit of a faff getting the insert from you, then sending it away to get it filled. That said I am delighted with the result...

Not that I'm in the market for these now...but do you fancy offering a CycleChat discount?


----------

